# Attore preferito, attrice preferita



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Prosecuzione di questo topic: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=62854682


----------



## francylomba (31 Agosto 2012)

Di Caprio e colin firth a parimerito 
Meryl Streep


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Penelope Cruz, Brad Pitt e Russell Crowe


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Li giudico di volta in volta dai film. Christian Bale, Morgan Freeman, Denzel Washington, Sean Penn, Jack Nicholson, John Wayne, Clint Eastwood, Bud Spencer, Totò, Vittorio de Sica, Mas*****nni, ma soprattutto Gassman, Volontè e Sean Connery.
Ma ho un adorazione per Johnny Depp: un trasformista incredibile che ha saputo migliorarsi grazie ad un evidente lavoro di tipo teatrale (sia dal punto di vista fisico, si veda la saga dei Pirati, che dal punto di vista recitativo).


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2012)

Degli uomini citai già Robin Williams. Delle donne cito Kate winslet


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Christian Bale, Russell Crowe, Richard Armitage, Charlie Hunnam

Meryl Streep, Kate Winslet (e ho una leggera ossessione per Rachel McAdams)


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Isabelle Huppert,Anna Magnani,Gian Maria Volonté,Christian Bale,Javier Bardem


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2012)

Fra gli attori Robin Williams, Johnny Depp, Di Caprio, Nicholson e Christian Bale.
Fra le attrici Meryl Streep, Natalie Portman, Jodie Foster e Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Però Mas*****nni censurato un se po vede


----------



## AlexXx 94 (1 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però Mas*****nni censurato un se po vede



Sarebbe Mas*****nni no?


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però Mas*****nni censurato un se po vede



Vabbé dai, cos'è il forum della CEI?


----------



## AlexXx 94 (1 Settembre 2012)

No vabeh dai ma siamo al ridicolo su.

Moto****, Rin****, *****re, *****la

Fantastico.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2012)

A me piace da matti anche the rock...davvero bravo.....
In ff5 e' il top


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Settembre 2012)

il mio attore preferito rimane robert de niro,come attrice ho sempre avuto un debole per nicole kidman

nicole kidman


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Bale,Farrell,Freeman,Reeves,Al Pacino,De Sica Senior,Toto',Meryl Streep,Nicole Kidman!


----------



## Vinz (2 Ottobre 2012)

Russell Crowe in assoluto, poi Ryan Gosling, DiCaprio, Al Pacino, Clint Eastwood, Brad Pitt, George Clooney, Bryan Cranston, Tommy Lee-Jones, Steve Carell, Tom Cruise...


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2012)

penelope cruz


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Ottobre 2012)

Russell Crowe e Mila Kunis.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (10 Ottobre 2012)

Attore, Arnold Schawrzenegger. Attrice, Scarlett Johansson attualmente è LA Dea!!!


----------



## yelle (12 Novembre 2012)

ho già detto Anne Hathaway?


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morgan Freeman. Un fenomeno, aggiunge sempre qualcosa al film, anche quando fa parti marginali.


----------



## Canonista (12 Febbraio 2013)

Jim Carrey, Sordi, Eddie Murphy e...Lello Mascetti


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Daniel Day Lewis
Al Pacino
De Niro
Nicholson
Christian Bale
Robin Williams
Di Caprio
Jammie Fox
Tom Hanks
Clint Eastwood
Matroianni

ce ne sarebbero una valanga


----------



## pipporo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Bruce Willis ,Anthony Hopkins , Will Smith , John Malchovich ,Antonio Banderas,Keanu Reeves ;

Meryll Strip , Nicole Kidman ,Natalie Portman , Renee Zellweger, Winona Ryder ;


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Bruce Willis ,Anthony Hopkins , Will Smith , John Malchovich *,Antonio Banderas*,Keanu Reeves ;
> 
> Meryll Strip , Nicole Kidman ,Natalie Portman , Renee Zellweger, Winona Ryder ;


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## davoreb (17 Agosto 2014)

Attori Al Pacino, Tom Cruise
Attrici: Scarlett Johansson, Anne Heatway, Julia Roberts (recentemente mi dà molto Milf)


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2015)

Ce ne sono moltissimi: 
della vecchia generazione senza dubbi il mitico Jack e poi Al Pacino e De Niro, li metterei tutti sullo stesso livello di grandezza perché ognuno in alcuni ruoli ha dato prova di essere fantastico..
Dei 50 enni di oggi senza dubbio Russel Crowe li mette in fila tutti ma anche gente come Danzel Washington, Tom Cruise, Daniel Day Lewis, Jhonny Depp e Robert Downey Jr. sono attori super
Tra i "giovani" metto in prima fila tre nomi: Di Caprio, McConaughey(giovane per modo di dire) e Bale

Lasciatemi poi ringraziare i super machi Stallone, Arnold e Vin Diesel per quei film in cui hai voglia di vedere qualcuno che spacca il mondo da solo

Una menzione speciale la dedico però a Luca Ward, come attore non lo so ma con il suo doppiaggio riesce sempre a coinvolgere più di chiunque altro


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono moltissimi:
> della vecchia generazione senza dubbi il mitico Jack e poi Al Pacino e De Niro, li metterei tutti sullo stesso livello di grandezza perché ognuno in alcuni ruoli ha dato prova di essere fantastico..
> Dei 50 enni di oggi senza dubbio Russel Crowe li mette in fila tutti ma anche gente come Danzel Washington, Tom Cruise, Daniel Day Lewis, Jhonny Depp e Robert Downey Jr. sono attori super
> Tra i "giovani" metto in prima fila tre nomi: Di Caprio, McConaughey(giovane per modo di dire) e Bale
> ...



Ward grandissimo doppiatore. Come attore purtroppo non mi sembra agli stessi livelli, tra l'altro recita in tante di quelle schifezze di bassa qualità da mettersi le mani nei capelli. E un po' mi dispiace


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ward grandissimo doppiatore. Come attore purtroppo non mi sembra agli stessi livelli, tra l'altro recita in tante di quelle schifezze di bassa qualità da mettersi le mani nei capelli. E un po' mi dispiace



Si ripeto come attore non so proprio ma come doppiatore lo adoro dai tempi in cui doppiò Brandon Lee ne "il corvo" e da lì un sacco di altri attori a cui ha dato una voce "italiana" sensazionale..
Su tutti appunto Russel Crowe, Keanu Reeves (in particolare nel ruolo di Neo e in uno dei suoi film più belli "A Scanner Darkly") e Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Aprile 2015)

Attore: Jack Nicholson
Attrice mi piace molto Jennifer Lawrence per come sa interpretare le varie scene nei suoi film con disinvoltura, inoltre è giovanissima e pure fia


----------



## DannySa (9 Aprile 2015)

Attore preferito Edoardo Leo
Attrice preferita non mi dispiace Mila Kunis


----------



## sic parvis magna (4 Luglio 2015)

Non ho un attore preferito, forse Di Caprio, come attrice adoro Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Pacino
Di Caprio
Bale


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Aprile 2017)

Recuperando un po' di film e serie tv ultimamente, devo dire che sono rimasto particolarmente impressionato dai progressi di Matthew McConaughey (oltre a Dallas Buyers Club, Interstellar e Killer Joe, trovo che la sua interpretazione del personaggio principale nella prima stagione di True detective sia stata stratosferica).Degno di di nota anche Billy Bob Thornton (oltre a Babbo ******** magnifico il suo Lorne Malvo in Fargo ed ottimo in Goliath, serie del 2016 ).
Tra le attrici invece credo che dopo la gigantesca interpretazione in La La Land sia nata una star, ossia Emma Stone.
Molto brava in ogni suo film pure la francesina Marion Cotillard.

Poi vabbè, oltre ai mostri sacri Marlon Brando, Al Pacino, De Niro e Jack Nicholson, ho sempre apprezzato Edward Norton, Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, Samuel L.Jackson, Denzel Washington, Rourke, Hugh Jackman, Di Caprio, Bale, Kurt Russell, Will Smith, Jim Carrey e sicuramente ne ho omesso qualcuno...

Tra le attrici ovviamente la Sarandon, Meryl Streep e Kim Basinger tra le "anziane", poi oltre alle due citate nel discorso precedente l'immancabile Nicole Kidman, Naomi Watts, Angelina Jolie, la Portman, Keira Knightley, Scarlett Johansson, Charlize Theron e Cameron Diaz


----------

